
Ask HN: How to install kubernetes on CoreOS - vuyani
Hi,<p>Ive been struggling to install kubernetes on a coreOS cluster. Ive read docs after docs, but haven&#x27;t found a simple example. Most examples either use ubuntu or start off with using a package manager which coreOs doesn&#x27;t come installed with.<p>Any help or a point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.
======
philips
Reach out via [https://coreos.com/community/](https://coreos.com/community/)
and see the current docs for different platforms here
[https://coreos.com/kubernetes/docs/latest/](https://coreos.com/kubernetes/docs/latest/)

~~~
vuyani
Thanks, ive read the docs but its still not clear. Il reach out to the coreos
community

------
moondev
Havent tried this on coreos but it should work anywhere that has docker
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kube-
deploy/blob/master/docker...](https://github.com/kubernetes/kube-
deploy/blob/master/docker-multinode/README.md)

